# Vandy vape berserker mini



## Random264 (6/8/18)

Any local vendors have stock?


----------



## daniel craig (6/8/18)

Check with @Sir Vape


----------



## Naeem_M (6/8/18)

Morning bud

Berserker MTL Kit or RTA?
Check out online here: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/search?type=product&q=berserker


----------



## Random264 (6/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Check with @Sir Vape


Thank you


----------



## Random264 (6/8/18)

Naeem_M said:


> Morning bud
> 
> Berserker MTL Kit or RTA?
> Check out online here: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/search?type=product&q=berserker


Thanks, I see you are in Sandton, I'm in Johannesburg during the weekends so I will pop by on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

